# Inkbird Issues



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 18, 2021)

While smoking a batch of sausage this weekend, my inkbird begin acting up at the end of cooking. Had to monitor with my hand held thermometer to complete. This 4 port inkbird has worked great for almost a year. Only had one probe go out with no other issues. Towards the end of my smoke yesterday the temperature's starting getting very erratic. Unit was showing ambient probe temp and meat probe was changing with 30° temperature difference back and forth. Immediately added another meat probe and was getting the same result for all three probes.  Of course this takes place when you only have 10° left  to go, right!? Has anyone else experienced this and found a resolution? Had plans to smoke more sausage this weekend but may not be able to now. Perhaps its time to try a new brand?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq
 is a site sponsor I’m sure will chime in and take care of you.   Was it just one probe slot or did you try to plug them in to all the spots. I’ve yet to have an issue with mine but all things do fail.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 18, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> is a site sponsor I’m sure will chime in and take care of you.   Was it just one probe slot or did you try to plug them in to all the spots. I’ve yet to have an issue with mine but all things do fail.


Unfortunately was happening with all ports.  All things do fail, I usually hope for more then a year lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

I think there is a year warranty on them. Pm 

 Inkbirdbbq
  and let them know what's happening. The representative Miya is always responsive and happy to help


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I think there is a year warranty on them. Pm
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> and let them know what's happening. The representative Miya is always responsive and happy to help


Thank you TNJAKE. I will have to research my invoice. I wish Fireboard wasn't Goldboard lol, I like the blower set up, seem to have good reviews too.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi there,
Please PM me your amazon order id let me check. I will do my best to help.
Thank you!

Miya


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 19, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi there,
> Please PM me your amazon order id let me check. I will do my best to help.
> Thank you!
> 
> Miya


Miya,
Thank you for offering to help. After locating my invoice of the Amazon order, I need to offer a correction. It was purchased 01-09-20, so it has been a year and a few days before it acted up on me.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 19, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Miya,
> Thank you for offering to help. After locating my invoice of the Amazon order, I need to offer a correction. It was purchased 01-09-20, so it has been a year and a few days before it acted up on me.


Got it. I will reply you soon.


----------

